# good portable dvd player



## mummy1 (6 Apr 2011)

My 4 year old daughter and I are going away to cananda in june to visit family and i do not want a repeat of of last years flight it was hell because of the ice land volcano dust (12 hours on a plane with a tired hungry toddler was no fun).
What is the best portable reasonable dvd player that will last 4 to 6 hours on a plane?


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Apr 2011)

I don't know that you'll get 4 to 6 hours without a charge from _any_ portable DVD player, but Aldi have  on offer as of today. 
Pretty good value for a DivX-compatible player with a card reader and USB port (which should give longer usage than playing actual DVDs).


----------



## TarfHead (7 Apr 2011)

That ALDI offer looks like a great deal. If you can play movies off a USB stick, the battery consumption should be low - you may get most of the flight time covered. I don't trust offers like this but, for the sake of €60, both of you could have a much better time on the plane and that makes it worth it  !

You then have to figure out how to get the movies into the correct format, i.e. convert from DVD disc to an AVI file.  Once done, you should be able to get 6/8 movies on a single 8GB USB stick.

If you have the movies in AVI format, and have a smartphone and don't mind your daughter staring at a 3 inch screen, you could load the movies to your phone and use the VLC media player app to screen them (with the phone set to plane mode), i.e. avoid buying a device with a 7 inch screen.


----------



## Cyrstal (7 Apr 2011)

I just popped in to Aldi today and got this one too!  Looks good - must get some movies on the USB for the kiddies now


----------



## Lyndan (25 Jul 2011)

Hey All, I am interested in this area as well for a flight with a 1year old in August.

Can anyone give me a good recommendation?


----------



## Leo (25 Jul 2011)

You might be better off with a digital media player. The lack of moving parts should mean longer battery life. Something like this. Store extra movies, music, etc. on additional media cards. Much easier pack and transport than a DVD player and discs.
Leo


----------



## BertieBowel (25 Jul 2011)

If going for any of these options, you should consider getting a good set of headphones. While these devices have built-in speakers, it can be difficult to hear over the background noise on a plane. Also it can be very annoying for fellow passengers to have to listen to a kids movie on full blast.


----------



## MrMan (25 Jul 2011)

Panasonic have a portable dvd player with a 5 hr battery life, and another with 10+hrs, don't know how they fair on price against an aldi model, but you should pick them up from about €160. Sony offer a portable as well but I can't remember the battery life off hand.


----------

